# My development from august 2017 to january 2018



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 2, 2018)

I would be delighted if you guys would bother use 4 minutes to listen to my very first track made in august 2017, and my newest piece finished now in january 2018.

Feel free to post your comments too.

Here is august 2017: 



And here is january 2018:


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 2, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> I would be delighted if you guys would bother use 4 minutes to listen to my very first track made in august 2017, and my newest piece finished now in january 2018.
> 
> Feel free to post your comments too.
> 
> ...




I hear that a lot of work has to be done yet. The brass in start failed totally! And a few more things..


----------



## tehreal (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow I really like this idea. In August you can clearly hear the budding talent but by January *your voice is starting to emerge.*

Looking forward to the next.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 3, 2018)

tehreal said:


> Wow I really like this idea. In August you can clearly hear the budding talent but by January *your voice is starting to emerge.*
> 
> Looking forward to the next.


Thanks!!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 4, 2018)

I hear no development.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 4, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> I hear no development.



Great Then check your ears at a doctor please


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 4, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Great Then check your ears at a doctor please


My ears are fine, thanks.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 4, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> My ears are fine, thanks.



Both your manners and ears should be improved


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 4, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Both your manners and ears should be improved



Oh really? What is wrong with my manners and ears?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 4, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Oh really? What is wrong with my manners and ears?



Everything. Over and out. I put you on ignore.


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 4, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Everything. Over and out. I put you on ignore.



So you posted only with the intention of receiving praise, good to know.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 4, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> So you posted only with the intention of receiving praise, good to know.


Not at all.

But If you really can not hear any developement at all from the first track to the last then I think you are trolling.

Goodbye.


----------



## Andrajas (Jan 4, 2018)

Adam, of course you have the right to your own opinion, but when you say something like that, at least explain why you feel that way. Comes across a bit rude otherwise


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 4, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Not at all.
> 
> But If you really can not hear any developement at all from the first track to the last then I think you are trolling.
> 
> Goodbye.



How did you read that on ignore?


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 4, 2018)

Andrajas said:


> Adam, of course you have the right to your own opinion, but when you say something like that, at least explain why you feel that way. Comes across a bit rude otherwise





Andrajas said:


> Adam, of course you have the right to your own opinion, but when you say something like that, at least explain why you feel that way. Comes across a bit rude otherwise



Nobody asked.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 4, 2018)

Andrajas said:


> Adam, of course you have the right to your own opinion, but when you say something like that, at least explain why you feel that way. Comes across a bit rude otherwise



Lol... Adam removed his last trollingposts..


----------



## Kony (Jan 4, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Lol... Adam removed his last trollingposts..


He didn't - you can't see them now because you ignored him


----------



## Kony (Jan 4, 2018)

Adam's not trolling by the way - he simply stated he can't hear any development - if you are posting to learn, you might have asked him why.... Otherwise, why are you posting?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 4, 2018)

Kony said:


> Adam's not trolling by the way - he simply stated he can't hear any development - if you are posting to learn, you might have asked him why.... Otherwise, why are you posting?



Laugh


----------



## chrisphan (Jan 4, 2018)

Bizarre thread


----------



## pulse (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey Mads I wouldn't worry too much about negative/unhelpful feedback, its quite easy for people to forget that Vi-Control is about 'Composers helping Composers'. We all never stop learning no matter what level we are at... I personally think you have improved. Before I became a full time composer I was an audio engineer and eventually transitioned to my true passion of writing music. That said being an audio engineer has helped my way of composing. One little handy tip is the art of listening to something from a sonic point of view. So grab some of your favourite soundtracks and listen to the balance of frequencies and try to replicate something similar. So for example lets say you want some epic percussion section... generally just using a single heavyocity loop may not be enough. You can start with that loop... add some fat boom-age underneath. Assess sonically where the gaps are and try to fill them by adding/doubling the loop with other complimentary percussion until it sounds full. Depending on the situation a bit of eq and parallel compression can be your friend. Sometimes you might need to break things down even further and give yourself small tech experimental projects in order to help develop your productions chops. Most importantly keep having fun!

Kind regards
Anthony


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 4, 2018)

Mads, I like a lot of the things you have in both tracks, but it sounds like you must have spent time during the months in between doing some critical listening to other material, and learning. I hear more dimension added to both your composing and mixing. Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 4, 2018)

Cool track. I won't comment on your musical choices, but two things are taking my attention away as a listener.
First: the timing on the choir is waaay too sloppy. Choirs are unforgiving, and you should always edit them after recording the performance. Mute all the tracks except one or too, and put the metronome on. You will be surprised by how everything is off. If you have to, drag every single note in micro increments until it feels right. It will be worth it, believe me.
Second, the FM bass drum that you are using throughout the piece is too present. Too loud, and I feel there is too much hi-end (maybe try a smoother reverb). The "drummer" also feels hesitant at times. It feels improvised.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 4, 2018)

Well, and this is only an attempt to be helpful by providing constructive criticism, I think your first track works much better as a piece of cohesive music. If I strip away anything related to production, midi mockup, mixing and sound design, and consider only the melodic and harmonic material, your first melodic statement in Rainover has a clear motif and a satisfying resolution after the drone at 1:25. I like that you reuse part of the motif in the melody that follows, but the big leaps feels a bit unmotivated - not that everything needs to be predictable, but as a listener hearing the piece the first time, everything I hear my mind places in context to the first few seconds. Which is also why the big whooshes feels so unmotivated and unsatisfying. The piano arpeggio also sets us up for some development, but then stops. So, to me a very good seed of an idea with potential for much more development - and that’s just a question of training, analytical listening and practice. The second piece however, I cant follow as a listener at all. There’s is nothing tying the beginning to the ending thematically. It’s thinly orchestrated and poorly orchestrated and the big riser cant hide that - there’s no payoff. Even if ignoring the mixing/production question of the percussion sounding completely detached from the orchestra, what’s worse is it doesn’t support the melody/harmony, especially the big hits which are unpredictable and makes no sense in relation to the contour of your melody - so they feel malplaced.

Now, this may sound like harsh criticism, but I’m sincerely trying to help and we all learn the fastest by relentlessly honing in on our weaknesses. I’m a beginning composer myself, but I have been a professional player for many years, so I react to weak melodies and structures instinctively, without necessarily knowing how to do it better myself. I wish I could hear my own music with the same critical ear that I hear others - but that seems to be the paramount challenge
for all composers.

In short, and this is only MY opinion, you have great potential, but your talent and ear needs training and honing, and there is no shortcut to that. Peace.

Edit: I guess what I’m trying to say is that if I where you I would focus on developing my skills in the fundamentals of music: melody, harmony, counterpoint and ignore all that trailer type sound design for awhile. Not that its not an important skill in itself, but putting a fat man in a fancy looking pair of running shoes won’t make him an athlete, if you know what I mean. Focus on basics first and the payoff of all those fun libraries will be much better later.


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 4, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Well, and this is only an attempt to be helpful by providing constructive criticism, I think your first track works much better as a piece of cohesive music. If I strip away anything related to production, midi mockup, mixing and sound design, and consider only the melodic and harmonic material, your first melodic statement in Rainover has a clear motif and a satisfying resolution after the drone at 1:25. I like that you reuse part of the motif in the melody that follows, but the big leaps feels a bit unmotivated - not that everything needs to be predictable, but as a listener hearing the piece the first time, everything I hear my mind places in context to the first few seconds. Which is also why the big whooshes feels so unmotivated and unsatisfying. The piano arpeggio also sets us up for some development, but then stops. So, to me a very good seed of an idea with potential for much more development - and that’s just a question of training, analytical listening and practice. The second piece however, I cant follow as a listener at all. There’s is nothing tying the beginning to the ending thematically. It’s thinly orchestrated and poorly orchestrated and the big riser cant hide that - there’s no payoff. Even if ignoring the mixing/production question of the percussion sounding completely detached from the orchestra, what’s worse is it doesn’t support the melody/harmony, especially the big hits which are unpredictable and makes no sense in relation to the contour of your melody - so they feel malplaced.
> 
> Now, this may sound like harsh criticism, but I’m sincerely trying to help and we all learn the fastest by relentlessly honing in on our weaknesses. I’m a beginning composer myself, but I have been a professional player for many years, so I react to weak melodies and structures instinctively, without necessarily knowing how to do it better myself. I wish I could hear my own music with the same critical ear that I hear others - but that seems to be the paramount challenge
> for all composers.
> ...



Thank you for this, that is what my initial post was about.


----------



## jhughes (Jan 4, 2018)

I think you are musically pulling the cart before the horse, you are further ahead on the production than the content. Study scores, sing/learn as many melodies as possible, pick a model and imitate it. I gave more specifics in another thread of yours.
You know, I haven't been on here long at all and I've already seen this type of response towards you by the same person before. Newsflash!-If you can't give constructive criticism or specifics then what is the point. I think the answer to that is pretty apparent...I guess some people enjoy "stabbing."
Honestly, I think you would be well served to just lock yourself in a room, hit it hard on the studying and writing and forget about posting on here for a bit, or find someone to help you privately. People suck


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 4, 2018)

jhughes said:


> I think you are musically pulling the cart before the horse, you are further ahead on the production than the content. Study scores, sing/learn as many melodies as possible, pick a model and imitate it. I gave more specifics in another thread of yours.
> You know, I haven't been on here long at all and I've already seen this type of response towards you by the same person before. Newsflash!-If you can't give constructive criticism or specifics then what is the point. I think the answer to that is pretty apparent...I guess some people enjoy "stabbing."
> Honestly, I think you would be well served to just lock yourself in a room, hit it hard on the studying and writing and forget about posting on here for a bit, or find someone to help you privately. People suck



I have much Harder skin now, so the trolling from Adam is just entertaining

Thanks all for good advice.

I will follow Christian Henson in Spitfires advice : be myself, and make my music. And of course Learn from you pros

Thanks again


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey Mads,
Now let me tell you: I can understand that you were not happy about Adams Comment. But I know Adam also better and I know he meant it just very informational. I know that his comment is not a big use for you and what to do with such a comment so I can understand your dissapointment. Adam comes like me from a musicianship point of view where melodies and their devlopment with their harmonic support is very important. We both are lovers of traditional soundtracks in the vein of Goldsmith, Horner and Williams so by saying that: He misses probably what I miss to a bit:
And that is that your both tracks lack a bit of what I call: Strong melodies based on strong chord progression with a good amount of tendency in keeping the audience entertained throughout the piece. Don´t get me wrong: I know you are a beginner and so this is no problem at all that you are not there yet, who is? We are all learning in that regards, right?
So how you can improve? Let me ask you a question: What kind of idols in music you have? I guess you have. Do you sit down and listen to this kind of works, I Guess so. So my idea would be: Try to take a few tracks which you find cool and try to replicate certain Spots from this tracks. Also what I would recommend is to learn writing proper A and B Sections. If you want to know more about that, just let me know.

I find both your tracks from a production standpoint not bad at all. I think I lost in both tracks a bit the interest after a while because some things like your rhythmic sense is not yet there. You write too much things on the downbeat or in general this 1,2,3,4 which gets a bit monotone after a while. Also you use certain clichees like the loud trailer drum hits and risers which are cool but they need a context which you need a bit to think about more how to prepare them better.
So I hope my comment was not trollish! But I know Adam and he is not a troll, but I guess you are not here just to get approval about your music, right? I guess you would like to have honest feedback to improve! 
And before I forget: don´t be 10 year old boys here. I know sometimes I see myself too being like that, but actually that doesn´t help that much..
Best,
Alex


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hey Mads,
> Now let me tell you: I can understand that you were not happy about Adams Comment. But I know Adam also better and I know he meant it just very informational. I know that his comment is not a big use for you and what to do with such a comment so I can understand your dissapointment. Adam comes like me from a musicianship point of view where melodies and their devlopment with their harmonic support is very important. We both are lovers of traditional soundtracks in the vein of Goldsmith, Horner and Williams so by saying that: He misses probably what I miss to a bit:
> And that is that your both tracks lack a bit of what I call: Strong melodies based on strong chord progression with a good amount of tendency in keeping the audience entertained throughout the piece. Don´t get me wrong: I know you are a beginner and so this is no problem at all that you are not there yet, who is? We are all learning in that regards, right?
> So how you can improve? Let me ask you a question: What kind of idols in music you have? I guess you have. Do you sit down and listen to this kind of works, I Guess so. So my idea would be: Try to take a few tracks which you find cool and try to replicate certain Spots from this tracks. Also what I would recommend is to learn writing proper A and B Sections. If you want to know more about that, just let me know.
> ...



Thanks Alex, you´re the best. Your post is exactly what we need in this forum. Spot on! You are honest, but not rude. I know my music is not good and thats not the issue here. I also know that its been a huge developement since august. 

Comments like Adams is useless for everyone except persons who wants to be rude.


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2018)

Or you could, dunno, learn another skill, such as reading between lines, understanding implied speech, expanding your sensibilities regarding what constitutes humor, etc. But if learning new stuff isn't your cup of tea, no biggie.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 5, 2018)

Wake said:


> Or you could, dunno, learn another skill, such as reading between lines, understanding implied speech, expanding your sensibilities regarding what constitutes humor, etc. But if learning new stuff isn't your cup of tea, no biggie.



What to read between lines in his post? And what new can I learn from a post like that?


----------



## Wake (Jan 5, 2018)

Relaxation, first of all.

edit: even if he had the worst of intentions, which he didn't.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 5, 2018)

LIke I said: Adams Comment had not explained what he misses, so it is hard to understand then. I think Adam probably interpreted the first post of Mads not as a questions but more as a fact that he improved since August? Probably that created that reaction.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 5, 2018)

Heres the opinion is that the song “johannes visits” by Mads, few months back around when Mads was selling all his libraries, and then declared he “found himself again” is yet on top of the development, the time signature is off with the melody, but creates a very flowing melodic theme. Then again, the massive epic stuff is not on me list. Been waiting for “johannes visits” part two.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/johannes-visits-by-mads-skønberg.64965/


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> LIke I said: Adams Comment had not explained what he misses, so it is hard to understand then. I think Adam probably interpreted the first post of Mads not as a questions but more as a fact that he improved since August? Probably that created that reaction.



Somewhat. Some months ago I recommended Mads to focus on thematic writing, learning structure and melodic development, so when I saw this thread I was wondering what he has learned so far. But what I found was that now the music does not have even a hint of motifs of any sort, just spiccato arpeggios and choirs, just this time with bigger drums. Hence my "no development" comment.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 5, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Somewhat. Some months ago I recommended Mads to focus on thematic writing, learning structure and melodic development, so when I saw this thread I was wondering what he has learned so far. But what I found was that now the music does not have even a hint of motifs of any sort, just spiccato arpeggios and choirs, just this time with bigger drums. Hence my "no development" comment.



I get your point, I didn´t know that, but Mats knows that, so I guess then that makes more sense with your comment now to me.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 5, 2018)

PeterN said:


> Heres the opinion is that the song “johannes visits” by Mads, few months back around when Mads was selling all his libraries, and then declared he “found himself again” is yet on top of the development, the time signature is off with the melody, but creates a very flowing melodic theme. Then again, the massive epic stuff is not on me list. Been waiting for “johannes visits” part two.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/johannes-visits-by-mads-skønberg.64965/



Hehe

Human ears are different Peter

Me my self is not very happy with Johannes Visits. I think the genre is a bit boring. I love the massive epic, trailer stuff. 

Anyway, thanks for nice words Peter as always


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2018)

Mads, why are you sharing music that you yourself say is “no good”? Why not wait until you have something you’re proud of to share? Nothing wrong with working on one’s skills in obscurity until we feel good about our work.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 5, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Mads, why are you sharing music that you yourself say is “no good”? Why not wait until you have something you’re proud of to share? Nothing wrong with working on one’s skills in obscurity until we feel good about our work.



Because I want feedback of course 

Edit: and I am proud of my music, even if I know its not good music.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2018)

Good for you then that there are generous people here. Many are brutally honest, too (which I like very much).


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 5, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Because I want feedback of course
> 
> Edit: and I am proud of my music, even if I know its not good music.



Mads, are you a hobbiest, or do you intend some day to work in this music business?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Mads, are you a hobbiest, or do you intend some day to work in this music busin


Hobby 

But one producer who has produced music for EA has contacted me about one of my tracks... so you never know 

But hobby yes


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 5, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Hobby
> 
> But one producer who has produced music for EA has contacted me about one of my tracks... so you never know
> 
> But hobby yes



Allright. So actually you mean Electronic Arts? So, he contacted you? Okay, so what track he was interested?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 5, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Allright. So actually you mean Electronic Arts? So, he contacted you? Okay, so what track he was interested?



Yes, this one:


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jan 5, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Good for you then that there are generous people here. Many are brutally honest, too (which I like very much).



Same her. Honesty is the very best. But not being rude the same time is a difficult sport for a lot of us


----------



## mac (Jan 5, 2018)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Yes, this one:




Congrats! Being scouted by EA within 6 months of starting this journey is incredible. Here's to the next 6 months.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2018)

Your music does inspire me. Thanks for posting these. Good job and keep producing.


Mads Skønberg said:


>


----------

